

Hey HN: My quick-n-dirty Sunday "fun-day" project: crashmybrowser.com - thaumaturgy
http://crashmybrowser.com

======
phamilton
Running only one test only ties up one CPU. (Chrome 6.0.472.63, mac osx 10.6)

I'm posting this while running the infinite loop. Just killed the tab, alls
fine. Same with fork bomb.

Heap death didn't do anything

Frog blast got the tab's ram up to 900MB (I've got 4GB, so it didn't even hit
swap) and then died. The tab was still running fine. Not sure why it dies.

Element overflow just pushed the CPU up to 100%. Core 2 Duo is having no
problems still functioning. The joy of multicore.

For the record. My browser has not crashed. The worst that happened was that
the tab became non responsive and it tied up one CPU. As such, running
multiple tests at once isn't really working, as the page doesn't respond.

Interesting site though. I like it.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Thanks for the info -- I want to update it later with results from others. One
quick question: can you open up the error console and see if the browser stays
on its feet? The "frog blast" seems to trigger a crash once the error console
is opened on FF/Safari.

~~~
phamilton
I somehow got frog blast to run twice. Closing the tab only killed one of
them, and I got a "the following pages are non-responsive: Kill/Wait" dialogue
with no pages listed. When I chose wait, it still tied up one CPU. When I
chose Kill it killed the rogue mystery process

------
thaumaturgy
So, if you decide to try any of the "tests", let me know how it goes. I've
played around with them in Firefox and Webkit so far, with some occasionally
really gnarly results.

I'm trying to agitate for some sanity in the way Firefox and Safari especially
handle tabs and resources; figured a good way to do that is to demonstrate why
they need work.

Someday soon-ish I'll add some clickable information about the various tests.

